# The NEW heavy metal band!!!!!



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i like the mouthy solo? any opinions?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

this too, lol,


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

two of my all time favourite songs totally butchered.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

ive had another giggle at this, lolololololol, i wonder if cowell is involved!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What utter boll*cks that is!!!

It would have worked if they hadn't thought repeating the title over and over was a good idea. Even then when I say it might have worked, I mean it could have been a clever concept but a total novelty.

I now must rebalance this post of heavy metal failure with some proper METAL!!!!






Also here's something propere metal, devil's horns made of fire!!!










Phew, think I saved the thread!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I miss Newstead 

BTW Thanks for saving me from the abominations Alex


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Reds said:


> I miss Newstead
> 
> BTW Thanks for saving me from the abominations Alex


Newstead was an awesome bassist, having said that Trujilo is amazing as well.

Any time mate haha.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Phew, think I saved the thread!


:lol: Photoshop has a lot to answer for


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> :lol: Photoshop has a lot to answer for


You mean it really isn't Satan saying hello?


----------

